# piranha and ghost shrimp???



## Hannibal (Dec 2, 2002)

I just wanted to try a live food which was really small and easy to kill. WHat do ya think


----------



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

It won't hurt nothing to try, I tried feeding my last P them and he didn't bother w/ them, though he was a 4 inch rhom. Depending on your gravel and decor, they are tough lil bastards to see, I know I had a helluva time looking for them because I wasn't sure if mine ate them or not. I read somewhere though that they are like 90+ percent water, so its not the most nutrional thing to feed. Just make sure if you try, to keep up on your gravel cleanings, because if he don't eat them whole, and your pleco don't clean them up, they again will be hard to see.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

If you are looking for small live feeders and preferably one that are cheap get some feeder guppies... you could even set up your own feeder tank were you could breed them yourself instead of taking trips to the fish store, plus these are not difficult to breed either :







:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

moved to feeding and nutrition


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Don't feed them anything that is too big its just going to make a mess like a mouse. Start small until they get large enough.


----------



## Natural.Playboy (Jan 22, 2003)

i fed my p's ghost shrimp when they are small.. they eat a few then they lose interest but no worries the left over ghost shrimp are excellent at cleaning up left over scraps!


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

they eat them but are a little expensive.
MAD


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

i hope some day i can bread my own feeders, i dont trust the LPS at all, i walk in and see all these dead feeders in the tank ... gross. clean it for gezzes sakes!


----------

